# trying to preen her and rub his head against her



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

after that crouched position the female did my male started going to the female more he keeps trying to rub his head against her and its almost like he trying to preen her or something but when my male does that the female rejects him any advice or i could try to buy my male a new female mate or no?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's asking her to preen his head but she isn't going for it.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

anymore advice?


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

but what do u mean?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sonic stop bumping your thread, its against the forum rules. 

She means that he wants her attention but she doesn't want to give it. It sounds like they aren't bonded yet, the only reason she wants to mate is because her hormones are so high and he's there. Getting another hen would not make it any better since he doesn't know how to mate yet. You need to be patient and give them more time.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

im sorry roxy i didnt mean it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> but what do u mean?


When he rubs his head against her he's asking her to preen him but she won't do it. She also isn't accepting it when he tries to preen her.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

My pair will rub their heads together, but neither one will do the preening. Some birds are just recievers.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

well yeah i mean there mu male is doing it right now the head rubbing


----------

